# Huge flock decoyed!



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

:bop:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

for some reason I can't see any of your videos.

Alex


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Always good seeing your videos, what state you in?


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Thats some good suff!


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

is that this spring? the corn stalks look really dry


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

This was from last fall.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Love that video.


----------

